# Can't find Zipper the Bunny?



## icyii (Apr 1, 2020)

Who else is already on April 1st but can't find Zipper the Bunny everywhere?
My game is updated so I'm not sure what's wrong. Maybe Zipper is hiding from me?


----------



## honeyaura (Apr 1, 2020)

Is it 5am for you yet? Did you get the morning announcements yet?


----------



## moon_child (Apr 1, 2020)

Me. My game isn’t prompting for a software update but it may be because my account is a NA account and I’m currently in Asia so...it may be delayed until later?


----------



## Underneath The Stars (Apr 1, 2020)

moon_child said:


> Me. My game isn’t prompting for a software update but it may be because my account is a NA account and I’m currently in Asia so...it may be delayed until later?



oh this explains why i'm not getting the update too lol


----------



## xara (Apr 1, 2020)

if it’s not 5am for you yet, the bunny day event hasn’t started


----------



## icyii (Apr 1, 2020)

It's 1 April in Asia Pacific where I am, and my game is updated/not prompting more updates. What's odd is I'm finding eggs everywhere on my island, and found an egg recipe by the beach, but I still can't find Zipper...

- - - Post Merge - - -

Sorry I found Zipper, he was by the beach! Thanks everyone for your replies <3


----------



## Katie97 (Apr 1, 2020)

He was hiding on the beach on mine!


----------



## mattsoubala (Apr 1, 2020)

I CAN"T FIND THAT STUPID BUNNY WHERE IS HE


----------



## niko2 (Apr 1, 2020)

I didn't find him at first because I wasn't connected to the internet when I started the game, it connected only later. Had to save, quit and restart to find that creepy... ehm, cute bunny.


----------



## R. Planet (Apr 1, 2020)

Tee hee. It's almost 5 here...


----------



## jenikinz (Apr 1, 2020)

I am not getting it either, I updated when the update came out, it is after 6am EST, Isabelle did the morning update but no bunny. I even popped a bunch of balloons and got the standard stuff.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Ok so I have been on the game since 3am playing, I saved and ended...closed the software and then reloaded it and I now have buried eggs. Isabelle already did the daily announcement at 5am when I was on so there was no new announcement or recipe from her. I will go talk to her to see if she will give it to me.


----------



## moon_child (Apr 1, 2020)

I also found the creepy bunny after I saved and logged off then logged in again.


----------

